# icloud drive with 3 IOS devices on different appleID and Windows 8 PC



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

icloud drive with 3 IOS devices on different appleID and Windows 8 PC
Hi,

Anyone using icloud drive , to share data between more than 1 ios device 

I have a friend who wants to have his 
ipad 
iphone x2 
windows 8 PC
all using different appleIDs - as different family members
and wants to upgrade all to IOS8 
and then use icloud drive - BUT have all the data - notes, photos, etc for all devices available on just 1 icloud drive account

can this be done - if so how 

I have read quite a bit on this, and cannot seem to see how to do it - family sharing maybe an option

I found idrive.com yesterday and it appears to do exactly what I was after - but the minimum storage is 1TB (or 5GB free) 

I will be playing with an ipad this afternoon and idrive 

but it would be good to have icloud drive do what he wants


----------

